# Sekonda Alarm Watch



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, I've recently purchased a Sekonda Alarm mechanical watch.

I wondered if anyone can tell me anything about it?

I've established that it's Soviet made.

I got it for Â£10.00, is that a good price?

Also it has some markings on the side inbetween the lugs, I'm not sure what they mean.

Any information is appreciated.

Here's some pictures for now, I'll try and get some of the movement later.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

sounds a fair price, think the mark on the sides is probably the number of microns the case is plated to


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

It's all working good and is keeping time


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I think you did well, the alarm will sound like a trapped wasp.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha ha, yes it's a buzzing sound.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As said the Au mark is for Gold and the thickness the case is plated to - - unfortuneatley it's not solid gold. Google on "Raketa" or "Paketa" alarm watch and see what comes up.

Sekonda was an export name used on various Russian watches which were commissioned from the different state owned Russian watch factories and the sold into the west to earn Western currency in the day, kind of like a badge engineering exercise :yes:

Bargain by the way, quite sought after amongst Russian watch collectors these are!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s a good buy with the alarm, well done. I would be quite happy with it in my collection.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent buy for Â£10. It's got the good old Poljot 2612 movement inside - look on ebay for "Poljot alarm" and you'll see they fetch quite decent money. I'd post a picture of mine but I haven't bothered to take any yet....


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah the 2612 is a great movement, for the insides take a look here at one I fixed up http://watchinprogress.com/1970s-poljot-alarm-watch-restoration/


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the information.

It's appreciated.

Looked on the bay and they seem to be fetching not a bad amount, looks like I got a bargain.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Jnash, that's quite an interesting link... looks like you had fun lol.


----------

